

Obama Signs 1st Major Patent Law Change Since 1952 - tylermorten
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/obama-signs-1st-major-patent-law-change-1952-14536091

======
pedalpete
From what I can find, the only change is that they are allowing the patent
office to decide it's own pricing and how that money is used, which they
assume will be used to pay more people to review the patents.

This isn't a major change in patent law from what I can tell, just in the
operations of the patent office.

